# Dog Powered Scooter



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Anyone see or use one of these things??

http://www.dogpoweredscooter.com

I actually got it in an email asking me to post a link to their site on the forum, and normally I would just ignore it, but I was actually intrigued by it


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Anyone see or use one of these things??
> 
> http://www.dogpoweredscooter.com
> 
> I actually got it in an email asking me to post a link to their site on the forum, and normally I would just ignore it, but I was actually intrigued by it


Mike as a Technology Education teacher, I am going to let my kids play around with the idea of building a spin-off of this. Real interesting, great for folks who are out of shape and getting more rounded! No effort... Thanks! \\/


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Have em build me one too


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

It's a lot like the Springer model. http://www.springerusa.com/ I've done a fair bit of Dog Scootering and Skijoring and I'm not totally sold on having the dog on the side though. We have a couple of people in our French Ring club who swear by the Springer. It seems like a lot of extra kit IMHO. Plus you are basically only able to do bike paths or other not so rough places. 

All I've ever done was put my dog in a 'X' back dog harness and tie it to a bungee leash to the frame of my kick scooter. The dog loves it. With this setup I can go anywhere a mountain bike goes.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I bought a springer, wouldnt fit my bike due to the brake cable routing. I just used a flexi leash and voice commands to direct my dog.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Get Lynn Cheffins to sew you a 'X' back harness. It's a heck of a lot safer with a bungee leash especially if the dog decides to head off after that squirrel. Nothing like a dog at full pin through a single track walking trial to get your hear rate up!! \\/ I'd like to get some video for you all but I'm to busy hanging on!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I remember first seeing this about 5 or 6 years ago, and the price was the big factor in not getting one. I think it was 1200 at that time.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

This is the exact scooter I have in the pic. http://www.dogpoweredscooter.com/HOW_IT_WORKS.html 
They are charging $305 on top of the scooter for this set it up. Where an 'x' back harness from Lynn would easily be under $50 bucks. I just tie the lead to the stem not the handlebar and it is very controllable even if the dog gets tempted by a critter. Just hammer the rear brake and slip around to face the direction which the dog is pointing.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Like I don't get enough weird looks just walking down the street with my dogs. I think I am dubbed the cop dog lady, by the neighbor kids. :?


----------



## Kayce Cover (Oct 30, 2007)

another option:

http://www.saddlechariot.com

He uses a pony, but it will fit all horses and other animals (down to a limit I guess - I think if you have chipmunks, they are supposed to run INSIDE the wheels...)


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Could the same thing be constructed from think wall PVC pipe? For 2 dogs the frame is very wide. Anyone have problems doing turns with walkers? "Playing through!":twisted:


----------

